# i have been e baying



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=71272&item=4338395432&rd=1]

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=71272&item=4339456828&rd=1]

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=20538&item=4339792233&rd=1

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=79670&item=4339696521&rd=1

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=79670&item=3855320803&rd=1

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=79670&item=4339214287&rd=1


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

alright but no go for me i buy new and direct from the store. warranty's better but i like the craftsmans


----------



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

roperdude91 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=71272&item=4338395432&rd=1]
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=71272&item=4339456828&rd=1]
> 
> ...


In order of the links...
1) Good deal as long as the price doesn't go any higher and they throw away the bagger for you (it's worthless).

2) Decent mower, but I'm not real crazy about the electric start push mower engines (it still has a manual start if the electric stops working). They are easy to start, but the batteries don't last long on them.

3) This chainsaw will probably be hard to find parts for since it is old enough to have a housing entirely made of aluminum. The saw is also very dangerous since it has no chain brake. Personally I wouldn't waste my time with it.

4) Excellent motor! It's an I/C B&S...you can't go wrong! As long as you keep oil and clean gas in it, that motor will last you 15 years easy.

5) This motor wouldn't even make a good boat anchor. It's a cheap aluminum casting with mostly plastic internals (plastic cam, govenor, etc.). It's the type of motor you find on the $99 Wal-mart special lawn mower.

6) Junk engine no matter how you look at it. The only use I would have for it is aluminum to melt down in my furnace to cast ingots.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah the briggs 4hp i/c is great since its new and not going for much now


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

the quattro looks like its been through hell and outside weather. i would last you a while if its new but its most likely not operational since he ain't asking much


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

the saw will not most likely run and if it did you wouldn't keep your fingers or arms long. the weedeaters are good but that looks like crap. i would only buy it as a ornamental door stop or well scrap since its crap


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

one thing about the briggs its old but new and fairly under priced


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

3.5hp looks like its been sitting outside since the muffler rusted. my so called famous engine 3.5hp is older, been through more hell and starts on the first pull every time


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

i would give the saw some paint, a tuneup and use it for show


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

i wouldn't risk it


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

All that stuff is not worth it. I think the only thing good is the briggs i/c. But everything else is TRASH! Why buy that stuff when you could buy new?


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yep thats the only thing worth it.


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

Scott15 said:


> All that stuff is not worth it. I think the only thing good is the briggs i/c. But everything else is TRASH! Why buy that stuff when you could buy new?


i was waiting for you to come talk trash, you underestimate me scott, i dont like your additude


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

haha busted times 2


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

Stop with the busted stuff! maybe you like those old messed up yard products. But in my opinnion I think they're not worth it. That's what I think. Maybe you can fix them up but some other people said it's not worth it either. The briggs i/c is good.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

sorry the briggs i/c is the only deal. the others i wouldn't even wast my time putting a string on them and using them as door stops and or anchors


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

Scott15 said:


> Stop with the busted stuff! maybe you like those old messed up yard products. But in my opinnion I think they're not worth it. That's what I think. Maybe you can fix them up but some other people said it's not worth it either. The briggs i/c is good.


i actually like a challenge, and to work on small engines, not sit there and complain about a muffler on a tecumseh ohv being defective when that is the way that they are supposed to be, or i better stop here before i get myself banned on this one


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

daaaaaamn thats all i gotta say


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

bugman said:


> daaaaaamn thats all i gotta say


i dont put upwith bs from scott


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

i wouldn't neither


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

Bs? I don't think so. If you want to fix that stuff up, go right ahead. I'm not stopping you. Bugman agrees it's not worth it. And the muffler was defective. It doesn't just burn up. I even looked at the same model online. And the hole is on the front. Not the side.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

exactly not worth it. the i/c is great. maybe the quattro if it wasn't repainted which you can tell in the pics. the rest is trash to me.


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

Scott15 said:


> Bs? I don't think so. If you want to fix that stuff up, go right ahead. I'm not stopping you. Bugman agrees it's not worth it. And the muffler was defective. It doesn't just burn up. I even looked at the same model online. And the hole is on the front. Not the side.


i said the front not the side you idiot! :roll:


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

Let's put the muffler problem behind us.  :wave:


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah you should man. muffler, muffler who gives .......................................


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

Scott15 said:


> Let's put the muffler problem behind us.


you brought the muffler subject up, ya we should put it behind us
:roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah he said he was sorry


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

hahaha


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

It was brought up on gardenweb. Not on here.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

screw garden web i say


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

The idiot who runs it is a Jerk! His name is spike hernendez. And when you're banned and want to get on you get sent to disney.com. That pisses me off! What do you and jonathon think of me getting a yahoo account with his name and send people on gadeneb messages telling them we lost their passwords and that we need them. And have them reply their passwords. Then we could take over their accounts. (Sinister laughter). That would be fun and not so good at the same time. There is A LOT of members on gadenweb!


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

gardenweb sucks, i knew you both there just didn't sign up. they love hondas too darn much. i hate em. briggs for me.


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

Bugman, are you a member of gardenweb? After I got banned, some of the REAL jerks started a thread disscussing if I had tried any new screen names to get on and if I was jonathon or not. They're a bunch of morons! I got one of their passwords. His name is jadcock. He was the only one to reply to the email I sent him saying that I was sorry for being a idiot on gardenweb. Well, I emailed him and he didn't reply. If he's acting like a jerk now, I am going to screw up his account. LOL! If you want, I can give you his password.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

no but (jadcock) i need say nothing else. nope never signed up when i found out all hondas hondas hondas hondas


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

His real name is jason adcock. I can't post messages under his name because my computer is banned entirely from gardenweb. I have to go to a public computer like at the library.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

how bought i try


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

Scott15 said:


> Bugman, are you a member of gardenweb? After I got banned, some of the REAL jerks started a thread disscussing if I had tried any new screen names to get on and if I was jonathon or not. They're a bunch of morons! I got one of their passwords. His name is jadcock. He was the only one to reply to the email I sent him saying that I was sorry for being a idiot on gardenweb. Well, I emailed him and he didn't reply. If he's acting like a jerk now, I am going to screw up his account. LOL! If you want, I can give you his password.


 i will take it and get him banned just like spike did to us for no reason :wave: jadcock :tongue:


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

You REALLY want his password? I will email if you want. Just give the link to your addy.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

do it do it do it do it


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

Scott15 said:


> You REALLY want his password? I will email if you want. Just give the link to your addy.


 [email protected] :dude:


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

:lol:


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

I sent it. Bugman, you should get an account on gardenweb and talk bad about all those honda freaks. And tell this guy snuffyinatl to get screwed. I sent him some emails and he replies treatening to take away my internet service and swearing. That guy's insane!


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

that guys a freak. and i will muhahahaha


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

i did get an account. (briggsstrattonman) told em whats what. one idiot was using deisel to start a 3.5hp briggs. dumn. later i'll give em more. and i checked the box to not give me emails plus i've got em blocked as spam so no trash talk to me muhahahahahahahah muhahahahahahahah


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

hahahahaha scottwon't you, scott_14. the idiots think i'm you. god they have honda fetishes or something. do you know dos1711 he's the one who came out and said i was you. they are all childish fools. they love hondas like their wives. yuck!!!!!!!!! did have one person who hated them. but they were saying that hondas have good resale value. sure as alluminum scrap metal. they also said sik him spike like they are childs.


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

You tell em bugman. Avenge me! Snuffyinatl is the REAL jerk! Get in his face!


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

i will don't worry. i'm not gonna get any email from em


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

You joined preditors unlimited too.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yep........


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

It needs more members.


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

Scott15 said:


> It needs more members.


 lol, me and cole are working on tthat still :tongue: :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

Why don't you advertise.


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

Scott15 said:


> Why don't you advertise.


we are working on it  
you try running your own site and getting 1000's of memebrs a month after you started :tongue:


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah its hard. some try advertising on google try that.


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

Google is the best search engine ANYWHERE! I got their toolbar. It comes with a popup blocker. But I also have Norton, Spysweeper. So I NEVER get popups except on gardenweb. I know know how their popups get past my blocker. It REALLY makes you MAD!


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

just do


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

the new internet xp 2 service pack has everything you need to protect your computer. It got rid of that trojan horse on my Homepage. Microsoft sometimes just does the trick.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

my comp. came with xp with sp2.


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

It really helps when all the other programs can't.


----------

